# Rattling Shifter Nob 04 M6



## Music_Man (May 14, 2005)

I have a 04 M6 with 3200 miles. I am starting to get a rattling shifter nob.
Anyone else have this problem and any fix known?
Thanks - New GTO Owner. :cheers


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Try just shoving it down into place. It's just pressed on. The stick and knob aren't even threaded. Make sure the knob is perpendicular to the dashboard -- as there is a female channel on top of the stick and a male channel in the bottom of the knob.

If that doesn't work, you'll probably have to pull it off and put some silicone adhesive in there. If you do, just make sure you don't want to put an aftermarket shift kit in -- because getting that knob back off will be a real pain!


----------



## Music_Man (May 14, 2005)

b_a_betterperson said:


> Try just shoving it down into place. It's just pressed on. The stick and knob aren't even threaded. Make sure the knob is perpendicular to the dashboard -- as there is a female channel on top of the stick and a male channel in the bottom of the knob.
> 
> If that doesn't work, you'll probably have to pull it off and put some silicone adhesive in there. If you do, just make sure you don't want to put an aftermarket shift kit in -- because getting that knob back off will be a real pain!


Thanks B_A_Betterperson. Much appreciated !!


----------



## jontyrees (Dec 21, 2004)

Hmm, I'll have to try that. Mine has been rattling like a bitsh - drives me crazy, but I haven't had time to take it in to the dealer. I'd much rather fix it myself if I can anyway. How do yo uget the thing off completely? Just pull up on it? I'm thinking some clear bathroom caulk might work to deaden the vibration, and still leave the knob removable.


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Unfortunately, the knob and boot are attached. You're going to have to pull a chunk of the console out. Don't worry it's not a big deal.

1. Remove the phillips head screw that's near the change tray right in front of the shifter.

2. Remove the rubber change try right in front of the shifter.

3. Open the console lid.

4. Pull up on the console right in front of the lid. Take your time. About half of it will pop up.

5. Unplug the T/C and window switches.

6. Gently pull up the remaining part of the console piece. It's just the covering that runs between the seats.

7. You'll see the boot assembly. It's held in place with some little clips. 

8. Loosen the clips and pull the boot up and over the knob. You'll see this big fuzzy thing that looks like tube sock covering the shift lever.

9. Get a 3/4 inch wrench, place it on the stick right below the knob. Tap on it a few times.

10. Make your repair.

11. Begin the reassembly process. Be sure to test the T/C and window switches before finishing the reassembly. For some pictures of the situation just so you know what you're getting into, look at this PDF of the B&M shifter installation manual. http://www.bmracing.com/malloy/GTOinstructions.pdf

Sounds scary, but it's not.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

When I popped mine off, the noise was SCARY, but no worries it just sounds that way! :cheers


----------

